# Any River tips?



## Dralvos (Jan 9, 2021)

I live down on the Ohio near the Oh/Pa border. Was looking for any tips, my biggest has been on mosquito since I've moved home. The Ohio is my normal go to.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Some of us will be glad to help you out,,,,, WELCOME to the site.

I believe that 2-3 of us will be heading down to the NC Dam area this afternoon,,, mostly, just to see what's going on. 
We're from Youngstown area.
What O R City are you from? BEAVER? Liverpool?
Do you just shore fish, & or have a boat,,, ?

Click on your name, & Fill out some of your profile questions,,,, you just might find more people that match you, & be willing to help you out.
lol,,, like a dating service. ;>)

Hopefully, I'll have something good to post this evening, or tomorrow AM.


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

Doboy said:


> Some of us will be glad to help you out,,,,, WELCOME to the site.
> 
> I believe that 2-3 of us will be heading down to the NC Dam area this afternoon,,, mostly, just to see what's going on.
> We're from Youngstown area.
> ...


Do any good? I think I am headed to the Pike Island Pool tomorrow.


----------



## Dralvos (Jan 9, 2021)

No luck today, my normal baits didn't produce anything. Hopefully I'm just rusty since I've not done any cold weather fishing since Colorado.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Dralvos said:


> *No luck today, my normal baits didn't produce anything.* Hopefully I'm just rusty since I've not done any cold weather fishing since Colorado.



Please,,,, a little more of the story?
Where did you end up fishing,,,,, & what were those baits that didn't work?


----------



## Dralvos (Jan 9, 2021)

Doboy said:


> Please,,,, a little more of the story?
> Where did you end up fishing,,,,, & what were those baits that didn't work?


Just ended up down at Liverpool. Normal baits are chicken liver and crawlers.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

We usually mark a lot of huge fish in that deep cut behind Babbs Island,,,,, & along the rip rap behind the cement works.
And, if you get a chance,,, try the WV side,,,, the point at Chester Launch. There's been some huge cats caught there,,,, & usually some night fishermen to talk to. At High water, the 2-3 small creeks near there will hold baitfish,,, chubs.
That's where we would launch in the spring, to sauger fish.

Please keep us posted,,,, hope somebody finds some hungry fish! ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cspot said:


> Do any good? I think I am headed to the Pike Island Pool tomorrow.




Did you go? Do any good,,, see any fish caught?


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

Doboy said:


> Did you go? Do any good,,, see any fish caught?


I went below the NC dam. Didn't do any good, but did have a few bites. We were fishing for catfish. Didn't fish a whole lot as I have a new Fishfinder on the boat and the trip was more about figuring it out and trying the new features. We didn't see another person out fishing. Was a nice afternoon and I was surprised that no one was fishing below the dam.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, THANKS
Right now, I'm thinking of going down tomorrow & giving it another try,,,, I just hope the water clarity is way better. 
It's sure going to be low;





__





National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service


National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service (AHPS)



water.weather.gov





Yesterday, I managed to trap about 3 dozen perfect sized chubs,,,, & it's *suppose to be* near 45* down there! ?
Now,,, Wheretogo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

